# Περί εκπαίδευσης και δημιουργικότητας



## Elsa (Apr 22, 2010)

Εξαιρετικό -και απολαυστικό- βίντεο για το πώς η εκπαίδευση με τη σημερινή μορφή της σκοτώνει τη δημιουργικότητα των παιδιών και σκέψεις για το σχολείο του μέλλοντος.
http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/gre/ken_robinson_says_schools_kill_creativity.html


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2010)

Σ' ευχαριστούμε. Είναι συγκινητικό το πόσο καλός είναι.


----------



## agezerlis (Apr 22, 2010)

Πράγματι καταπληκτικός. 

Τους υπότιτλους δεν τους κοίταζα πολύ, αλλά έστω κι έτσι πρόσεξα στο 14:40 όταν ο Ρόμπινσον λέει "that old chestnut" η μετάφραση γράφει "γέρικη καστανιά".


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 22, 2010)

Εντυπωσιακό και συγκινητικό. Με έπιασε μια πικρία και μελαγχολία, ρε μαμώτο! 

Ευχαριστούμε, Έλσα!


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2010)

Τώρα θα σας χαλάσω τη συγκίνηση και δε μου αρέσει αυτό, αλλά...
Εμένα γιατί μου φάνηκε δηλαδή πολυλογάς;

Σοβαρά πάντως, αν βγάλουμε τη φλυαρία από την ομιλία, τι μένει; Ότι μας λέει να ενθαρρύνουμε τα ταλέντα των παιδιών μας. Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω, αλλά πώς μπορεί να εξαργυρωθεί το ταλέντο του να θυμάσαι όλα τα ασήμαντα που διαβάζεις, με αποτέλεσμα να μην χάνεις ποτέ σε trivial pursuit και παρεμφερείς διαγωνισμούς; Θα πας μια φορά σε ένα τηλεπαιχνίδι, θα πας δύο, θα πας δέκα. Δεν θα πηγαίνεις κάθε βδομάδα. Κι άμα δε σου αρέσει η δημοσιότητα δεν πηγαίνεις καμία φορά. Επίσης, αν κάποιος έχει ταλέντο στην παραχάραξη ή στην κομπίνα; 

Επίσης η επίθεση στους πανεπιστημιακούς δε μου άρεσε καθόλου, ο τύπος είναι self-hating academic. Προσωπικά, από την ημέρα που μπήκα πανεπιστήμιο ανακάλυψα έναν πολύ καλύτερο κόσμο- μ' άρεσε τόσο πολύ που δε λέω να ξεκολλήσω. Η εικόνα που περιγράφει είναι το εντελώς λανθασμένο στερεότυπο αυτών που όσα δε φτάνουν τα κάνουν κρεμαστάρια κι ίσως αυτών τα αυτιά προσπαθεί αν χαϊδέψει. 
Στο ΗΒ υπάρχει μια καχυποψία προς τους πανεπιστημιακούς και αυτά που λέει απλά χαϊδεύουν τα αυτιά του καχύποπτου κοινού (κι ας μην είναι αγγλικό κοινό). Η ομιλία σε αυτό το σημείο είναι τυπική της προέλευσης του ομιλητή, κι όχι ομιλία αποστασιοποιημένου ερευνητή- όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι. Συνεχίζοντας για την προέλευση του ομιλητή, δεν μπορώ να μην σκεφτώ ότι αυτά που λέει θα μπορούσε να τα απορρίψει κανείς λέγοντας ότι είναι middle class angst for middle class people. Προβλήματα των βολεμένων. 

Γιατί τι γίνεται όταν δεν υπάρχει κάποιο ισχυρό ταλέντο αλλά πολλά μικρά που δε δημιουργούν ένα σύνολο; Τι γίνεται όταν υπάρχει ταλέντο αλλά δεν υπάρχουν ευκαιρίες; Και τι γίνεται με την ανισότητα των ευκαιριών; Τι προτείνει για όλα αυτά τα παιδάκια των οικονομικά ασθενέστερων κοινωνικών ομάδων που ονειρεύονται να γίνουν σταρ της ποπ και δεν ανοίγουν κανένα βιβλίο (βιβλίο ζωγραφικής, μουσικής, όχι ντε και καλά μαθηματικών) μπας και ξεστραβωθούνε και κάνουν κάτι καλύτερο από το να γεμίζουν ράφια στο σουπερμάρκετ και να ασχολούνται με τα καλλιτεχνικά κουτσομπολιά; Γιατί κακά τα ψέμματα, εκεί καταλήγει το 99,9% αυτών. 

Επιπλέον, θα συμφωνήσω μαζί του ότι δεν προετοιμαζόμαστε ή τουλάχιστον δεν μας προετοίμαζαν μέχρι πριν μερικά χρόνια για τις δουλειές που κάνουμε σήμερα. Που σπουδάζει κανείς hedge fund management; Πως θα βρω θέση ασκούμενου δικηγόρου; (βλ. ΥΓ) Γιατί δε μου είπε κανένας ότι το λιβανίζειν τον προϊστάμενό σου είναι το βασικό ταλέντο στις δουλειές γραφείου- αναπληρώνει την έλλειψη γνώσεων, την τσαπατσουλιά κλπ; Και πως γίνεται να καλλιεργήσω αυτό το ταλέντο, αν υποθέσουμε ότι το έχω; 

Σας φλόμωσα με τα παραδείγματα από εδώ, αλλά εδώ ζω, αυτά έχω πρόχειρα. 

ΥΓ.: τις προάλλες πέτυχα στην τηλεόραση ένα ριάλιτι όπου μια οικογένεια με λεφτά αναλαμβάνει να βοηθήσει μια οικογένεια που δεν έχει στον ήλιο μοίρα. Η οικογένεια που ανάλαβαν ήταν μια γυναίκα που είχε πτυχίο και μεταπτυχιακό με άριστα στη νομική και δεν μπορούσε να βρει θέση ασκούμενης και να ξεφύγει από τη φτώχεια. Ο λεφτάς έκανε μερικά τηλεφωνήματα για να της κανονίσει καμιά συνέντευξη και δεν κατάφερε τίποτα και είχε ενοχληθεί. Και σχολίαζε ότι άμα είχε μπαμπά δικαστή η κοπέλα θα ήταν πολύ απλή υπόθεση.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2010)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ.: τις προάλλες πέτυχα στην τηλεόραση ένα ριάλιτι όπου μια οικογένεια με λεφτά αναλαμβάνει να βοηθήσει μαι οικογένεια που δεν έχει στον ήλιο μοίρα. Η οικογένεια που ανάλαβαν ήταν μια γυναίκα που είχε πτυχίο και μεταπτυχιακό με άριστα στη νομική και δεν μπορούσε να βρει θέση ασκούμενης και να ξεφύγει από τη φτώχεια. Ο λεφτάς έκανε μερικά τηλεφωνήματα για να της κανονίσει καμιά συνέντευξη και δεν κατάφερε τίποτα και είχε ενοχληθεί. Και σχολίαζε ότι άμα είχε μπαμπά δικαστή η κοπέλα θα ήταν πολύ απλή υπόθεση.


Διάβασα γι' αυτό το ριάλιτι στην Daily Mail. Τελικά ο λεφτάς, αφού απογοητεύτηκε που δεν της έβρισκε δουλειά, την προσέλαβε ο ίδιος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2010)

@SBE: Θα σου εξηγήσω αύριο που θα έχω λίγο χρόνο τους λόγους για τους οποίους άρεσε σε μένα (και δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να αρέσει και στους άλλους). Όχι για να «δικαιολογηθώ» ή να «εξηγηθώ», αλλά γιατί μου θύμισε κάποια πράγματα που αξίζει να συζητήσει κανείς. Αλλά επειδή θα θέλω να φλυαρήσω, ελπίζω να μπορέσω να το κάνω αύριο, πιο χαλαρά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2010)

Εκτός από τη «γέρικη καστανιά», υπάρχει στους υπότιτλους και μια «επένδυση από βελανιδιά». Είμαι βέβαιος ότι πολύς κόσμος δεν ξέρει πια ότι τη βελανιδιά οι παππούδες μας τη λέγανε δρυ --και την επένδυση από το ξύλο της, δρύινη.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 22, 2010)

Κι εγώ μαζί με τον Νίκελ, όποτε βρω χρόνο και χαλαρώσω θα εξηγήσω γιατί μου άρεσε, SBE. Όχι γιατί κρίνω ότι πρέπει να δικαιολογηθώ επειδή μου άρεσε ένα βίντεο, αλλά γιατί κάποια πράγματα μπορούν να λέγονται και να συζητιούνται.


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2010)

Μα κι εγώ βλέπω ότι θα είναι χρονοβόρα η συζήτηση και πριν στείλω το μήνυμα το σκεφτόμουνα γιατί δεν έχω χρόνο για πολλά-πολλά αυτές τις μέρες. Αλλά αναρωτιέμαι τι δεν κατάλαβα, οπότε το έστειλα και θα δούμε. 



Alexandra said:


> Διάβασα γι' αυτό το ριάλιτι στην Daily Mail. Τελικά ο λεφτάς, αφού απογοητεύτηκε που δεν της έβρισκε δουλειά, την προσέλαβε ο ίδιος.



Προσωρινά, μέχρι να καταφέρει να της βρει θέση για άσκηση. Το συγκεκριμένο ριάλιτι δεν το είχα ξαναδεί ποτέ μου και κανονικά αλλάζω κανάλι, αλλά μου έκανε εντύπωση το πρόβλημα της γυναίκας αυτής. Έλεγε ότι είχε κάνει περίπου 200 αιτήσεις. ΟΚ, στο πρόγραμμα οι πλούσιοι της είπαν ότι το βιογραφικό της ήταν στεγνό, αλλά τι στο καλό, από τις 200 εταιρίες που έκανε αίτηση, όλες είχαν λάβει πιασάρικα βιογραφικά; Και το άριστα δεν αρκούσε να τραβήξει την προσοχή; Εντωμεταξύ η γυναίκα δεν ήταν κανένα τέρας ατημέλητο και σιχαμερό που δεν θα ήθελε να το έχει κανείς στο γραφείο του, ούτε καμία βλαχάρα χειρότερη από το μέσο όρο - οι λεφτάδες έδειχναν πιο βλάχοι. Έδειχνε σχετικά καλλιεργημένη και το παιδάκι της έμοιαζε να έχει τρόπους. 

Βεβαίως τις προάλλες συζήταγα σχετικά με κάτι φίλους γονείς οι οποίοι μου έλεγαν σε τι ακραίες καταστάσεις φτάνουν οι γονείς στο σχολείο τους για το μέλλον των παιδιών τους. Κι αν το δούμε λογικά, ποιόν θα πάρει για άσκηση αύριο ένας μεγαλοδικηγόρος; Την κοπέλα του ριάλιτι ή το γιό αυτών που τον έχουν τραπεζώσει δεκαπεντε φορές; 
Ομοίως είχα ξαφνιαστεί όταν είχα ακούσει από έναν γνωστό γνωστών που ήθελε να κάνει καριέρα στην όπερα και συμμετείχε σε έναν διεθνή διαγωνισμό ότι η επιλογή δε γινόταν με ακροάσεις αλλά με βάση το βιογραφικό σου. Έτσι την πρώτη φορά δεν κατάφερε τίποτα, τη δεύτερη οι γονείς του ξετσεπώθηκαν και τον έστειλαν να κάνει μαθήματα με κάποια φίρμα και έφτασε μέχρι τον τελικό.


----------



## agezerlis (Apr 23, 2010)

SBE said:


> Συνεχίζοντας για την προέλευση του ομιλητή, δεν μπορώ να μην σκεφτώ ότι αυτά που λέει θα μπορούσε να τα απορρίψει κανείς λέγοντας ότι είναι middle class angst for middle class people. Προβλήματα των βολεμένων.



Πρόβλημα των βολεμένων είναι και η ποίηση. Το προλεταριάτο δεν έχει χρόνο να ασχοληθεί με αυτές τις βλακείες των βολεμένων.


----------



## SBE (Apr 23, 2010)

Η ποίηση είναι λαϊκή τέχνη και για πολλούς δεν είναι χρονοβόρα υπόθεση, Έχεις ακούσει ποτέ ΡΙΚ ραδιόφωνο, π.χ.; Ο κάθε παπούς κι η κάθε γιαγιά παίρνει τηλέφωνο να διαβάσει το ποίημά του, επιπέδου πίσω μεριάς σελίδας ημερολογίου τοίχου.


----------



## agezerlis (Apr 23, 2010)

Ναι, βέβαια, είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάθε γιαγιά θεωρεί π.χ. τον Πάουλ Τσέλαν λαϊκό καλλιτέχνη...

Από τη μία στο πανεπιστήμιο βρήκες "έναν πολύ καλύτερο κόσμο" (ένας θεός ξέρει για ποια πανεπιστήμια μιλάμε και για ποιες θέσεις), κι από την άλλη όταν δεν σου αρέσει ένας ομιλητής (πρώην πανεπιστημιακός) είναι επειδή ασχολείται με προβλήματα των βολεμένων. Και το ίδιο το πανεπιστήμιο (όπως και η ποίηση, και η μοντέρνα τέχνη ...) πρόβλημα των βολεμένων είναι. Στη φάμπρικα δεν έχουν χρόνο για γράμματα.

Λάθος έκανα που απάντησα σε ανωνυμογράφο, οπότε σταματώ. Όταν γράψεις τις εμπειρίες σου επώνυμα (όπως έκανε κι ο Ρόμπινσον) τότε βλέπουμε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2010)

Το φόρουμ σέβεται την ανωνυμία και, προσωπικά, την προτιμώ, σαν εργαλείο, για να μαθαίνουμε όλοι να κρίνουμε την άποψη και όχι να χρησιμοποιείται το όνομα σαν κάδρο, σαν περιτύλιγμα στην άποψη. Με την ελπίδα, πάντα, ότι ο ανωνυμογράφος δεν χρησιμοποιεί την ανωνυμία για να φέρεται ή να γράφει διαφορετικά από αυτό που θα έκανε επώνυμα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, ελάχιστοι είναι οι γνήσια άγνωστοι και ανώνυμοι εδώ μέσα.

Και μετά από αυτή τη γρήγορη κατάθεση προσωπικής άποψης, ανωνυμοεπώνυμα ή επωνυμοανώνυμα, να πω και γιατί μου άρεσε ο Κ.Ρ. Που δεν πρέπει να είναι εντελώς προσωπικό —όχι δηλαδή επειδή είχα μόλις φάει πολλή σοκολάτα ή επειδή τα μαλλιά του μού θύμιζαν κάποια παλιά γκόμενα— αφού και σε άλλους άρεσε, αλλά στη λεπτομέρεια είναι πολύ πιθανό να διαφέρουμε.

Ένας λόγος ήταν που μου αρέσει αυτό το είδος δημόσιου ομιλητή, που βρίσκεις κυρίως στους Αγγλοσάξονες. Το κύριο μέρος της ομιλίας του αποτελούνταν από χαλαρά και χαλαρωτικά αστεία. Δεν έκανε μάθημα, δεν έκανε ανάλυση (άλλωστε για κλείσιμο του συνεδρίου ανέβηκε περισσότερο), ήθελε να περάσει ένα απλό μήνυμα. Και ξέρουμε ότι, επειδή αυτή είναι η δουλειά του, μπορεί να κάνει και ανάλυση σε βάθος. Άρα κάποιο απλό συγκεκριμένο σκοπό είχε με τη συγκεκριμένη ομιλία τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή, και νομίζω ότι τον πέτυχε. Το πλεονέκτημα με αυτούς τους ομιλητές είναι ότι, ακόμα και αν διαφωνείς με αυτά που λένε ή δεν τα καταλαβαίνεις ή δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν, τουλάχιστον διασκεδάζεις και δεν λες ότι πήγε χαμένη η ώρα σου. Είχα πριν από καμιά δεκαετία παρακολουθήσει μια ομιλία του αγαπημένου μου από τα βιβλία του David Crystal. Τον αγάπησα και για τον τρόπο που μας μίλησε. Δεν θυμάμαι πολλά από αυτά που είπε, ίσως να μη μου είπε και τίποτα καινούργιο. Μόνο τη θετική αίσθηση έχω κρατήσει. Και αν είχε περιοριστεί σε ένα κεντρικό μήνυμα, ακόμα κι αν δεν το θυμάμαι τώρα, αυτό το κεντρικό μήνυμα είναι βέβαιο ότι θα είχε αφήσει μέσα μου το θετικό αποτύπωμά του. Οι περισσότεροι έχουμε ανάγκη από ανθρώπους που θα μπορέσουν με τρόπο θετικό και μεταδοτικό να μας περάσουν απλά μηνύματα, πάνω στα οποία μπορούμε ο καθένας στον ιδιωτικό του χρόνο να χτίσει κατά την μπόρεση και τα ενδιαφέροντά του. Όταν παρακολουθείς πολλούς ομιλητές στην Ελλάδα και ελάχιστους με τη χαρισματική προσέγγιση του Κ.Ρ., σου λείπει το στιλ του.

Περιέργως, κάτι άλλο μού έκανε κλικ ακόμα περισσότερο. Από τα πρώτα σημεία που επισήμανε ο Κ.Ρ. είναι πόσο διαφορετικά είναι τα πράγματα στην παιδεία και τον επαγγελματικό χώρο σήμερα ή θα είναι σε 30-40 χρόνια, σε σχέση με τις βεβαιότητες που είχαμε στο παρελθόν μας. Ένα πράγμα που μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση στα χρόνια που ήμουν κάτοικος Αγγλίας (1976-80) ήταν το πόσες συζητήσεις είχαν γίνει, στις ειδήσεις, σε τοκ σόου κ.λπ., για την επανάσταση της πληροφορικής και πόσο προετοίμαζαν και ενημέρωναν τον κόσμο για τις αλλαγές που τους περίμεναν. Κάνω αμέσως τη σύγκριση με το πόσο και πώς συζητείται σήμερα στην Ελλάδα η συνεχής / δια βίου εκπαίδευση ή το ακόμα πιο εξειδικευμένο ζήτημα της ανάπτυξης του ταλέντου στο σχολείο, πώς είναι διαρθρωμένα τα δελτία ειδήσεων ή τα τοκ σόου, ποιοι είναι οι καλεσμένοι τους, πόσο λίγο μελετάνε οι παρουσιαστές ώστε να μπορούν να καλέσουν και να συζητήσουν με κάποιον ειδικό με επικοινωνιακό ταλέντο τα τρία πράγματα που θα πρέπει να λέγονται και να ξαναλέγονται με τον σωστό τρόπο για να ανοίξουν τα ρημάδια τα κλειστά μυαλά.

Πριν φτάσουμε λοιπόν στα όσα είπε ο Κ.Ρ. για την ανάγκη να φυσήξει ένας διαφορετικός αέρας στα σχολειά μας, εγώ σκεφτόμουν περισσότερο για τον αέρα που πρέπει να φυσήξει στα ΜΜΕ, στο δημόσιο λόγο μας, στα μυαλά μας.


----------



## SBE (Apr 24, 2010)

agezerlis said:


> Λάθος έκανα που απάντησα σε ανωνυμογράφο, οπότε σταματώ. Όταν γράψεις τις εμπειρίες σου επώνυμα (όπως έκανε κι ο Ρόμπινσον) τότε βλέπουμε.



Ούτε εγώ ξέρω ποιός είσαι εσύ, και θεωρώ πολύ φτηνιάρικο κόλπο το να με κατηγορείς για την ανωνυμία μου ενώ εσύ ο ίδιος είσαι ανώνυμος 
Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι να κάνεις συζήτηση, πολύ ευχαρίστως, αρκεί να μείνουμε στα της συζήτησης και αρκεί να θεωρείς δεδομένο ότι οι συνομιλητές σου είναι σοβαροί, όπως θεωρώ εγώ ότι είσαι σοβαρός. 
Σχόλια του τύπου "ένας θεός ξέρει για ποια πανεπιστήμια μιλάμε και για ποιες θέσεις" δε νομίζω ότι βοηθάνε στη συζήτηση, και σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται να με κάνεις να αναφερθώ στο βιογραφικό μου, δεν ψάχνω για επιβεβαίωση ούτε περιμένω να εγκρίνει κανείς αν μπορώ να λέω τη γνώμη μου. :)


----------



## Isiliel (May 31, 2010)

agezerlis said:


> Τους υπότιτλους δεν τους κοίταζα πολύ, αλλά έστω κι έτσι πρόσεξα στο 14:40 όταν ο Ρόμπινσον λέει "that old chestnut" η μετάφραση γράφει "γέρικη καστανιά".





drsiebenmal said:


> Εκτός από τη «γέρικη καστανιά», υπάρχει στους υπότιτλους και μια «επένδυση από βελανιδιά». Είμαι βέβαιος ότι πολύς κόσμος δεν ξέρει πια ότι τη βελανιδιά οι παππούδες μας τη λέγανε δρυ --και την επένδυση από το ξύλο της, δρύινη.


Αγαπητοί φίλοι, μια που έκανα την ανασκόπηση της συγκεκριμένης ομιλίας, οφείλω να απολογηθώ και να σας ζητήσω συγγνώμη για την ανεπάρκειά μας. Όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, οι μεταφράσεις στο TED γίνονται εθελοντικά και υπάρχουν πραγματάκια που μας διαφεύγουν. 

Θα εισηγηθώ να διορθωθούν τα λάθη που εντοπίσατε, θα ήθελα όμως να σας παρακαλέσω, όταν εντοπίζετε λάθη στις μεταφράσεις μας, να μας ειδοποιείτε.
Οι μεταφραστές κάθε ομιλίας, αναγράφονται στις πληροφορίες της και μέσα από τα προφίλ μας, είναι απλό να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας με email.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες Ιsiliel! :)

Υπόσχομαι ότι αν μου ξανατύχει, θα αξιοποιήσω την πρόσκλησή σου να επικοινωνήσω απευθείας με τον μεταφραστή.

Όμως η αναφορά κάποιων συνηθισμένων λαθών εδώ έχει διπλή στόχευση: Αφενός, είναι χρήσιμα για όλους (που δεν θα είχαν αυτό το μικρό όφελος αν περιοριζόμασταν στην απευθείας επικοινωνία) και αφετέρου μαγνητίζουν κι άλλους μεταφραστές στην παρέα μας, ώστε να μπορούμε να μάθουμε κι εμείς οι υπόλοιποι από αυτούς...:)


----------



## Isiliel (May 31, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αφενός, είναι χρήσιμα για όλους (που δεν θα είχαν αυτό το μικρό όφελος αν περιοριζόμασταν στην απευθείας επικοινωνία) και αφετέρου μαγνητίζουν κι άλλους μεταφραστές στην παρέα μας, ώστε να μπορούμε να μάθουμε κι εμείς οι υπόλοιποι από αυτούς...:)


Ασφαλώς και έχουμε όφελος όλοι από αυτή τη συζήτηση! Χωρίς αυτήν δεν θα είχα την ευκαιρία να ψάξω τι σημαίνει αυτό το "old chestnut" (Αν δεν με γέλασε ο γούγλης σημαίνει "αυτό το αστείο/ανέκδοτο") και να το μάθω κι εγώ. 
Χαίρομαι πολύ που μου δώσατε αυτή την ευκαιρία! 
"Από τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμε", λέει άλλωστε και ο Robinson στην ομιλία του κι εμείς θέλουμε πραγματικά να μάθουμε από τα λάθη μας. ;)


----------



## agezerlis (Nov 27, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ούτε εγώ ξέρω ποιός είσαι εσύ, και θεωρώ πολύ φτηνιάρικο κόλπο το να με κατηγορείς για την ανωνυμία μου ενώ εσύ ο ίδιος είσαι ανώνυμος
> Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι να κάνεις συζήτηση, πολύ ευχαρίστως, αρκεί να μείνουμε στα της συζήτησης και αρκεί να θεωρείς δεδομένο ότι οι συνομιλητές σου είναι σοβαροί, όπως θεωρώ εγώ ότι είσαι σοβαρός.
> Σχόλια του τύπου "ένας θεός ξέρει για ποια πανεπιστήμια μιλάμε και για ποιες θέσεις" δε νομίζω ότι βοηθάνε στη συζήτηση, και σίγουρα δεν πρόκειται να με κάνεις να αναφερθώ στο βιογραφικό μου, δεν ψάχνω για επιβεβαίωση ούτε περιμένω να εγκρίνει κανείς αν μπορώ να λέω τη γνώμη μου. :)



Απαντώ τώρα, που ελπίζω να έχουν ηρεμήσει τα πνεύματα, επειδή πρόσφατα διάβασα σχετικά ποστ σε ιστολόγιο (βλ. παρακάτω). 

Πρώτα απ' όλα, για να μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας: εγώ δεν είμαι ανώνυμος. Το username μου είναι agezerlis, και αν κάνεις κλικ σ' αυτό έχεις την επιλογή "Visit agezerlis's homepage!". Αυτά περί "φτηνιάρικου κόλπου".

Καταλαβαίνω ότι η στάση της λεξιλογίας είναι καταρχήν διαφορετική, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να με βρίσκει σύμφωνο. Για παράδειγμα, τα ποστ των nickel, Alexandra, Zazula, Costas, arberlis, sarant και πολλών άλλων τα παίρνω πολύ πιο σοβαρά από το τυχαίο σχόλιο κάθε περαστικού -- είτε συμφωνώ μαζί τους είτε όχι.

Τώρα στο ζουμί. Το σχόλιο μου "ένας θεός ξέρει για ποια πανεπιστήμια μιλάμε και για ποιες θέσεις" πήγαζε από πολύ συγκεκριμένους λόγους. Διαφορετικά αντιμετωπίζει το πανεπιστήμιο κάποιος του οποίου το πεδίο συνεπάγεται θέση καθηγητή μετά το διδακτορικό, διαφορετικά κάποιος που πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να κάνει 5-6 χρόνια ως μεταδιδακτορικός συνεργάτης. Διαφορετικά κάποιος που κάνει έρευνα και διδασκαλία, διαφορετικά κάποιος που κάνει μόνο διδασκαλία. Διαφορετικά κάποιος που είναι σε μικρό πανεπιστήμιο, διαφορετικά κάποιος που είναι σε μεγάλο πανεπιστήμιο. Και ούτω καθεξής.

Τα ποστ που με έκαναν να τα θυμηθώ όλα αυτά ξανά είναι του Matt Welsh, καθηγητή επιστήμης υπολογιστών στο Χάρβαρντ ο οποίος πρόσφατα μονιμοποιήθηκε και ακόμα πιο πρόσφατα αποφάσισε να φύγει απ' την ακαδημία για να πάει να δουλέψει στη γκουγκλ:

The Secret Lives of Professors

Why I'm leaving Harvard

Βέβαια, κάποιος που διδάσκει π.χ. ιστορία του μεσαίωνα πιο δύσκολα θα έφευγε από το Χάρβαρντ για να πάει στον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Άλλος ένας λόγος που η παρατήρησή μου "ένας θεός ξέρει για ποια πανεπιστήμια μιλάμε και για ποιες θέσεις" είχε λόγο ύπαρξης.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2011)

Σήμερα είχα με την κόρη μου την κουβέντα ενός άλλου βίντεο τού Κεν Ρόμπινσον, από ομιλία του στο RSA. Είναι εντυπωσιακή η βραχεία (11λεπτη) εκδοχή με το RSA Animation, που έβαλα εδώ. Αλλά άκουσα και ολόκληρη την ομιλία, στο RSA (υπάρχει και στο YouTube). Διαρκεί 55 λεπτά, αλλά τα αξίζει.


----------



## TryHarder (Mar 14, 2011)

Δεν θα αναφέρει κανείς οτι τα μαθήματα των καλλιτεχνικών απουσιάζουν για δεκαετίες ολόκληρες απο τα δημόσια λύκεια της χωρας μας; 
Τώρα μονο μπροστα σε μια αδυσώπητη κρίση ξύπνησαν καπιοι... και "σχεδιάζουν" να τα ξαναβάλουν στα λυκεια. Οχι οτι τα καλιτεχνικα στο δημοτικο και στο γυμνασιο ειναι σε καλητερη μοιρα...

Μηπως μερος της κρίσης ειναι οτι για τοσες δεκαετίες βγάζαμε "δημιουργικά τούβλα" απο το εκπαιδευτικό μας "σύστημα";


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2011)

Μα αυτό ακριβώς κάνουν τα βιντεάκια αυτού του νήματος. Αλλά οι ελλείψεις στα καλλιτεχνικά, μικρή μόνο ευθύνη μπορούν να έχουν σε σχέση με τα τούβλα της εκπαίδευσής μας, όπως και η παραγωγή τούβλων για την παραγωγή οικονομικών κρίσεων.

Στον μικρόκοσμό μας ωστόσο, πριν με πιάσει άλλου είδους κρίση, θα ήθελα να σε παρακαλέσω να προσέξεις την ορθογραφία σου, γιατί έχει να κάνει με την αισθητική των νημάτων και τις ιδιαίτερες ευαισθησίες των θαμώνων του φόρουμ.

*Εδώ* εξηγώ σ' έναν άλλο φίλο πώς να αξιοποιήσει τον ορθογραφικό διορθωτή και να κάνει έναν κόπο να μην πληγώνει τα μάτια μας. Νά κάτι που μπορούμε να προσπαθήσουμε εμείς εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2011)

Αμάν! Έχουν περάσει δεκαετίες από τότε που τελείωσα το Λύκειο;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2011)

SBE said:


> Αμάν! Έχουν περάσει δεκαετίες από τότε που τελείωσα το Λύκειο;


Μπα, μάλλον σε καμιά χρονοστρέβλωση θα 'πεσες την τελευταία φορά που πέταξες για Λονδίνο.


----------



## TryHarder (Apr 28, 2011)

nickel said:


> Μα αυτό ακριβώς κάνουν τα βιντεάκια αυτού του νήματος. Αλλά οι ελλείψεις στα καλλιτεχνικά, μικρή μόνο ευθύνη μπορούν να έχουν σε σχέση με τα τούβλα της εκπαίδευσής μας, όπως και η παραγωγή τούβλων για την παραγωγή οικονομικών κρίσεων.
> 
> Στον μικρόκοσμό μας ωστόσο, πριν με πιάσει άλλου είδους κρίση, θα ήθελα να σε παρακαλέσω να προσέξεις την ορθογραφία σου, γιατί έχει να κάνει με την αισθητική των νημάτων και τις ιδιαίτερες ευαισθησίες των θαμώνων του φόρουμ.
> 
> *Εδώ* εξηγώ σ' έναν άλλο φίλο πώς να αξιοποιήσει τον ορθογραφικό διορθωτή και να κάνει έναν κόπο να μην πληγώνει τα μάτια μας. Νά κάτι που μπορούμε να προσπαθήσουμε εμείς εδώ.



Nickel, 
Nαι... ζητώ συγνώμη για την ορθογραφία. Καμιά φορά γράφω αυθόρμητα και επειδή είμαι και *λίγο* δυσλεξικός (με δυο χρόνια ιδιαίτερα στην ορθογραφία χωρίς ιδιαίτερο αποτέλεσμα) μου βγαίνουν διάφορα.

Τα βιντεάκια που λες όμως μιλάνε για μια γενικότερη τάση στην εκπαίδευση (του δυτικού κόσμου απ'οτι έχω καταλάβει) και όχι για μια ακόμα πιο άσχημη Ελληνική πραγματικότητα.

Επειδή είμαι καλλιτέχνης πρέπει να αγιάσω λίγο και τα μούσια μου.... 
Πιστεύω πως το χαμηλό επίπεδο δημιουργικότητας/καλλιτεχνικών (ή παντελή έλλειψη) στα ελληνικά σχολεία έχει συνεισφέρει στην σημερινή οικονομική κρίση περισσότερο απο όσο φανταζόμαστε. Η οικονομική ανάπτυξη που "σχεδιάζουν" τώρα (κατόπιν εορτής), δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι βαθιά ριζωμένη στην δημιουργικότητα και αυτό θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο αν τα μαθήματα στην πρωτοβάθμια και δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση είναι βασισμένα στην παπαγαλία, τα φροντιστήρια και την έλλειψη καλλιτεχνικού επιπέδου.

Δεν υπάρχει καινοτομία και καμία εφεύρεση που να μην έχει πρώτα περάσει απο το φίλτρο της φαντασίας του ανθρώπου. Ο Ελληνικός πολιτισμός ως γνωστόν έχει γίνει "διάσημος"(και παγκόσμιος) κατα κόρων απο την εξαγωγή της τέχνης της και ότι έχει εμπνευστεί απο αυτήν. Η δημοκρατία που είναι πια το σήμα κατατεθέν του πολιτισμού μας προωθήθηκε απο τους δυτικούς με συσκευασία αυτό που ονομάζουμε "αρχαία Ελληνική τέχνη"... ... και καλός ή κακός η συσκευασία είναι που πουλάει το προϊόν. 

Το πρόβλημα τώρα είναι πως οι ξένοι τώρα δεν μας συσχετίζουν καν με τους προγόνους μας και αυτό γιατί είμαστε φτωχοί δημιουργικά και τα αρχαία ελληνικά επιτεύγματα έχουν πια αφομοιωθεί παγκοσμίως.

Έχω ακούσει έμμεσα και άμεσα απο "μορφωμένους" πως τα καλλιτεχνικά δεν συνεισφέρουν στο βιοτικό επίπεδο και στην ανάπτυξη και ότι πρέπει να ασχολούνται με αυτά μονό αυτοί που δείχνουν πως έχουν έφεση σε αυτά. Αυτή η άποψη είναι η πραγματική χρεοκοπία της χώρας μας που έχει εν τέλη γίνει και οικονομική χρεοκοπία. Τα καλλιτεχνήματα των προγόνων μας.... ακόμα και σήμερα μετά απο χιλιάδες χρόνια μας βάζουν φαΐ στο πιάτο .

Αυτή η οικονομική χρεοκοπία μας που χαρακτηρίζεται απο άπειρες εισαγωγές προϊόντων και μηδαμινή παραγωγή/εξαγωγή προϊόντων (ειδικότερα των καινοτόμων) φαίνεται όχι μόνο απο τους ισολογισμούς και τα λογιστικά αλλα περισσότερο απο την ίδια μας την γλώσσα. 

Όλοι έχουμε προσέξει πως αδυνατούμε πλέον να αφομοιώσουμε της αμέτρητες ξένες λέξεις που εισάγουμε. Πλέον όταν γράφουμε/πληκτρολογούμε με Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες το θεωρούμε λογικό να το αλλάζουμε σε λατινικούς χαρακτήρες για της εισαγόμενες λέξεις. Μετά αναρωτιόμαστε γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο να πληκτρολογούμε με τα λεγόμενα "greeklish".
Δεν είναι τυχαίο πως οι περισσότερες εισαγόμενες λέξεις (που αδυνατούμε να αφομοιώσουμε) προέρχονται απο τα δημιουργικούς και καινοτόμους κλάδους του εξωτερικού. Το αστείο ειναι οτι πολλές λέξεις που για αυτές κάνουμε περισσότερη προσπάθεια για να της γράψουμε στη λατινική, υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες Ελληνικές και δεν χρειάζεται καν η δημιουργία νεολογισμού. 

Η κακή ορθογραφία μας "πληγώνει τα μάτια"... συμφωνώ. Το οτι δεν μπορούμε να γράψουμε μόνο με ένα αλφάβητο... δεν τα πληγώνει περισσότερο; ...και μήπως με λέξεις ξένες (χωρίς βάθος για τους ελληνόφωνους) η γλώσσα μας γίνεται πιο φτωχή και δεν βοηθάει στην δημιουργικότητα που πηγάζει απο την επικοινωνία;

Της προάλλες άκουγα καθηγητή Ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου στην τηλεόραση να μιλάει για το πως θα αυξηθούν η εξαγωγές ελληνικών προϊόντων. Σε κάποια φάση είπε: "...θέλεις "γουαϊτ πεϊπερ" και "θινκ τανκ" για να κάνεις "μπραντ" ελληνικό".
Και είχε δίκιο πιστεύω… αλλα προσπαθούσε να μας πει πως να αυξήσουμε της εξαγωγές όταν ο ίδιος εισάγει ακόμα και την γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιεί για να μας το μάθει. Τυχαίο;


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι έχεις δίκιο βουνό. Βέβαια, αγκαλιάζεις σ’ ένα μήνυμα μια τεράστια γκάμα πραγμάτων, από ένα αρχικό σπρώξιμο των παιδιών προς τη δημιουργικότητα (και μιας ολόκληρης κοινωνίας στη συνέχεια) μέχρι τη ζογκλερική που μπορεί να απαιτεί η δημιουργία στο χώρο της γλώσσας και του λεξιλογίου, δημιουργία που συχνά απαιτείται να παντρεύει ταλέντο, τέχνη και τεχνική.

Ωστόσο, αν κοιτάξουμε την κοινωνία που φτιάξαμε μεταπολεμικά, κυνηγώντας το βόλεμα μέσα από το τσιμέντο, το αλουμίνιο και τον μιμητικό καταναλωτισμό, θα πρέπει να συμπεράνουμε ότι σιγά σιγά καταστρέφουμε ό,τι ωραίο έχει αυτή η χώρα, που θα μπορούσε να είναι παράδεισος. Και κάναμε την παιδεία μας, που διαπλάθει τους ανθρώπους της χώρας μας, ό,τι το πιο μίζερο και ανοργασμικό. Ποια όρεξη μπορεί να βρει το Ελληνάκι να ανακαλύψει μόνο του, να ζήσει την περιπέτεια στη γνώση, την ανάλυση, τη σύνθεση, τη δημιουργία, να ανοίγει φτερά και ορίζοντες, να απαιτεί το όμορφο, να παραμερίζει το φτηνό, το άχρωμο, το μπανάλ, το βολικό;

Δεν είμαστε Ζορμπάδες πια. Κλαψομούνηδες είμαστε.


----------

